# Small Room Shelf Layout



## EMDelirious (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello, folks:

After a 35-year absence from model railroading, I consider myself to be a definite newbie. I grew up around the B&O in the mid-1960's and have always loved F-series locomotives. I have purchased a Proto 2000 B&O F-7 which I have in my small office as a display with other railroad memorabilia and would like to construct a shelf layout in said office.

The room is basically 11'x11' but it not square; far from it actually. The entrance to the room is cut at a 45 and there is also a bay window which adds four additional 45's to the room for a total of ten corners. I have pretty much figured out how I need to lay out the track (a single track anyway) to conform to the dimensions of the room (I think).

My problem lies in the construction of the shelf itself. I want it to look reasonably professional but I could sure use some guidance. I was thinking that a 12-inch wide shelf should be sufficient to allow up to two side-by-side tracks. 

I have discovered that shelf brackets are really pricey and I am going to need a bunch of them (I figured eighteen). I do not have any woodworking equipment (or experience) and am going to need to purchase brackets which seem to run nearly ten bucks each. Never having built any kind of shelf before, I was wondering if I want to use 12" brackets for a 12" shelf or should I use somewhat smaller brackets (such as 8")? Obviously, this layout is not going to weigh much so I am looking at this from a viewpoint of aesthetics.

I am at the proverbial "square one" right now and figured that this is the best time to solicit advice from those who have experience with this. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Jim in FL


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

hi and welcome to the forum

iwhy not go for cheaper brackets?
ones pictured below is not more then 2$ for the largest size and they hold quite a bit (if mounted properly)


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

In addition to tankist's advice, borrow a friend's circular saw and rip your 1x4s down from 3/4" plywood. It's not hard and you'll cut your lumber costs in half.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

When I was going to do this for my G scale stuff I was going to use some half decent plywood, then dress up the edges with a nice veneer. If done properly and stained/varnished it would look real nice and not break the bank. IKEA also has some very cheap wooden shelf brackets that are just plain wood and can be modified any way you like.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

tworail said:


> IKEA also has some very cheap wooden shelf brackets that are just plain wood and can be modified any way you like.


+1

and with that, IKEA also has nice as-is department, in particular the "handyman" corner has very nice finishing materials. if the dpt. manager is sensible they can be had dirt cheap.


----------



## EMDelirious (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks, folks, for your replies! (I guess I probably should have posted this under "Beginners").

I like the EKBY HENSVIK bracket by IKEA. That is pretty much what I had in mind. I can probably handle five bucks each. No offense, tankist, but the metal brackets are a bit too much like those found in a utility room.

And I really like the plywood idea. 

Wish me luck - I'm gonna need it!


----------

